# Swap HD's between same models?



## jakenjill (Oct 28, 2005)

I have an RCA DVR40 (zippered) that stopped receiving IR signals. After much troubleshooting (and a little soldering) to no avail, I decided to just purchase another DVR40 off ebay and throw my zippered drive into the new unit. My question is...Will I still have to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" when I transfer the drive to the new unit, even though they are the exact same model?


----------



## the new guy (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes, you will, as the two units have different serial numbers, and the serial number on the hard drive must match the hardware. The C&DE will reset the serial number on the hard drive for you, enabling you to record.

Tim

Total edit: Did I mention 51killer.tcl? Works great on hacked DTiVo units.


----------



## jakenjill (Oct 28, 2005)

I was afraid of that....thanks for the reply.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Both of you may want to do a little searching and reading up on "51killer.tcl".


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

you can use a zippered drive in any series 2 dtivo with a run of 51killer.tcl


----------

